# Wago 750-881 Webvisu wird auf Android-App nicht vollständig angezeigt



## world-e (20 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von meiner Hausautomation eine Visualisierung erstellt. Wenn ich diese allerdings mit dem Handy und der Android App aufrufe, wird die Visu nicht vollständig angezeigt bzw. nicht so wie im Rahmen dargestellt. Jemand Ideen an was das liegen könnte bzw. was man testen könnte? Vielen Dank


----------



## Passion4Automation (20 März 2019)

Bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber unter Zielsystemeinstellungen gibt es eine Einstellung für die Auflösung. Vielleicht ist es das, teste es doch mal. Also in deinem codesys Projekt, nicht in der Visu app.


----------



## Mavorkit (20 März 2019)

Hi,

Ich hatte Mal was ähnliches. Bei mir war eine Linie der Visualisierung 2 Pixel über der Grenze der Visualisierung (weißer Bereich) und dadurch wurde alles irgendwie verschoben (hab da echt lange gesucht). Die Auflösung der Visu dürfte da kein Problem machen, wir betreiben das auch mit Displays, auf welche die Auflösung angepasst ist. Für App müsste automatisch skalieren.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## world-e (28 März 2019)

Hi, hatte die letzen Tage nicht die Muse, weiter zu testen. Erste jetzt wieder. Irgendwie scheinen die Schaltflächen die Anzeige zu begrenzen und nicht der Rahmen. Siehe dazu Ausschnitt aus Codesys und Screenshot vom Handy.









Wenn jetzt eine Zeichnung etc. rechts oder unterhalb vom Button ist, wird diese abgeschnitten. Die Einstellungen Auto-Scrolling oder "Online automatisch anpassen" bringen hier auch nichts. Auflösung bringt auch keiner Besserunga
Hat sonst jemand eine Idee? Vielen Dank


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (1 April 2019)

Hallo world-e,

in der WebVisu-APP wird die Visu-Seite genau so groß skaliert, dass alle Objekte, die auf der Visu-Seite abgelegt wurden, dargestellt werden können. Dabei ist es unerheblich, welche Größe unter Zielsystemeinstellungen -> Visualisierungen für den Anzeigebereich eingestellt wurden. Leider ist auch die Größe einer als Hintergrundbild verwendeten Grafik unerheblich. Das sieht dann so aus, als würde ein Stück vom Hintergrundbild fehlen. Eine Workaround ist, jeweils in zwei diagonal gegenüber liegenden Ecken der Visu-Seite ein Objekt zu legen. Dies könnte auch z.B. ein kleines Rechteck, ohne Füllfarbe und ohne Rand und somit unsichtbar, sein.


----------

